# Rent a room/house



## fksg (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi, I want to know which place has a low cost rental?

I'm not looking in Istanbul only, or maybe in Cappadocia might me more cheaper?

Appreciate that if someone know the range price monthly and how the procedure with the owner


----------



## soda (Mar 19, 2015)

fksg said:


> Hi, I want to know which place has a low cost rental?
> 
> I'm not looking in Istanbul only, or maybe in Cappadocia might me more cheaper?
> 
> Appreciate that if someone know the range price monthly and how the procedure with the owner


i can rougly say you can easily find nice apartments for 600-700TL in most cities. If we talk about Istanbul, you need to double or even triple it according to the area. Procedure with the owner is easy, You generally pay one moth deposit and also similar to the estate agency, after signing the contract it's done.


----------

